# Surf and Turf



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Gonna give Lobster Thermidor a shot. If it comes out good, I'll post the recipe up.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Man those look good! What exactly is lobster Thermidor?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wikipedia it. 
It reads to be a very tasty French meal


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

So how did it turn out??


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

looks fail-proof to me...:thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Turned out great, just going to tweak it a little. I'll post up the recipe when I get back home at a computer.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This is what I did. Next time I'll change it up a bit to get a creamier, more custard like filling.

6 lobster tails boiled for about 6 minutes
Remove from water and dunk in ice water
Using SHARP knife, split down the middle and remove meat
Arrange shells on a pan and bake in oven @ 350 till dried
Chop tail meat into 1/2" cubes

Make a roux 1:1 butter/oil to flour
Add a hefty glass of Hennessy and incorporate it in
Add heavy cream until it gets to a nice consistency(Still adding cheese, so not too thick)
Remove from heat and add a couple tablespoons of ground mustard and a couple tablespoons of tarragon
Add in the chopped lobster and a cup or so of fresh grated peccorino

Stuff back in the shells and set the oven on Broil
Put the lobsters back in until the get that nice golden on top



First time making this. Used some of Emeril's recipe and changed some stuff. Going to try using egg yolk next time.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Some of us be sittin' over here like....surf an' turf??


----------

